# Any croaks, trout, or blues at the point?



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Any croaks, trout, or blues showing up around the point (higbees to CMP lighthouse) yet? Croaks and blues over here in DE now, so I'm hoping there will be some around the cape when I'm down beginning the 30th.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Haven't seen a weakie ALL season. As for the croakers and blues...here and there. All the short flattie action you can handle. Headin out in a bit myself. I'll let ya know.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Cool .. grassy sound? I'll stock up on insect repellant for my next visit there


----------

